# Mystery Solved!! Do Mollies eat fry while still giving birth-YES!!!!



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, my molly just gave birth this morning and I got to see it!!  After about an hour she started chasing the fry right after she birthed them. She actually got 2 of them  but my son and I sat and watched her the rest of the time and chased her away every time she went near a fry. We were gentle because we didn't want to stress the mother either. Anyway, approximately 15 -20 fry (from what I can tell so far), a few still eggs, and a few stillborns. Babies and mother (who has been moved to a bigger tank) are doing good. Momma was rewarded with lots of fresh brine shrimp.

BTW, I don't know if it was a good or bad thing but we fed the momma while she was birthing in an attempt to keep her from eating the babies! She was ravenous and ate all the food we gave her which seemed to keep her away from the fry for a short time.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

NO FAIR. I've always wanted to see it! I mean I've seen videos, but I want to see the actual experience myself. I have a pregnant orange guppy who will birth in a week. I'll be watching her like a hawk when the time gets close. Maybe I can finally witness it. I feed my pregnant ones twice or maybe three times a day to keep them full. LOL!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

It was really interesting! Her last batch (none survived) were born on 7/28/11 and these were born on 8/28/11 so that was quite interesting!! I've been watching her for days and for about 2 days she has had a LOT of poo in a yellowish color and really long strings. We wondered if this might be prior to birth and it was!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> It was really interesting! Her last batch (none survived) were born on 7/28/11 and these were born on 8/28/11 so that was quite interesting!! I've been watching her for days and for about 2 days she has had a LOT of poo in a yellowish color and really long strings. We wondered if this might be prior to birth and it was!


Wow. my orange female gave birth aound 8-6-2011. Expecting birth sometime between 9-4-2011.

My cousins are taking a few of my babies and in return are giving me they're empty 20 gallon tank. Probably will plop her right in there! lol. She looks like its a very small batch though. Maybe 10-12. I only got 3 from her last batch... But i can see the babies eyes finally. and the box shape is forming. Haha


----------

